# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  من أجوبة سماحة آية الله العظمى السيد علي السيستاني دام ظله

## نصرالله

** 

*من أجوبة سماحة آية الله العظمى السيد علي السيستاني دام ظله*

*السؤال : علمنا من بعض الاستفتاءات التي نشرت على صفحات شبكة رافد الثقافية خلال الأشهر القليلة الماضية أن ماء الشعير ( أو البيرة لا فرق ) الذي كتب على علبته أو زجاجته عبارة ( بدون كحول ) يجوز تناوله إن لم يكن موجباً للسكر أو النشوة. بقي أن نعلم كيفية التحقق من هذا الشرط. أرجو التكرم بالرد على الأسئلة التالية :*
*1 - إذا كان معروفاً بأن الشخص يشعر بالسكر أو النشوة بتناول كمية معينة من المشروبات المسكرة ولنفرض أنها علبة أو علبتين من البيرة الاعتيادية المحرمة. فإذا تناول شخص نفس الكمية من ماء الشعير ( بدون كحول ) ولم يشعر بالسكر أو النشوة فهل يكفي ذلك للحكم بأن الشراب المزبور غير مسكر ؟ وبعبارة أخرى متى يستطيع المرء أن يقول أنه جرب شرب الكثير من هذا الشراب ولم يسكر وبالتالي فإن قليله ليس محرماً ؟ وهل يجب الفحص بتناول كميات كبيرة غير اعتيادية للتأكد من هذا الأمر ؟*
*2 - هل يختلف الحكم من شخص إلى شخص بحسب درجة تأثر جسمه بالمادة المسكرة أم أن العرف هو المقياس ؟*
*3 - في حال الشك في كون ماء الشعير ( بدون كحول ) مسكراً، هل يبنى على جواز تناول هذا الشراب حتى يثبت العكس أم يبنى على عدمه ؟*
*4 - إذا أمكن التأكد من خلو الشراب من الكحول تماماً بالتحليل المختبري مثلاً أو بحصول الاطمئنان من صحة ما كتب على علبته بأنه خال من الكحول فهل يكفي ذلك للحكم بجواز شربه دون الحاجة إلى التحقق من كونه مسكراً اعتماداً على ما هو المعروف من ارتباط الاسكار وعدمه بوجود الكحول وعدمه ؟*
*5 - إذا أمكن نزع الكحول تماماً من الخمر وعلى افتراض أنه بذلك أصبح غير مسكر، فهل يصبح الخمر بذلك طاهراً وهل يحل شربه ؟*
*الجواب : إذا حصل الوثوق من قول أهل الخبرة بعدم احتوائه على ما يوجب السكر الخفيف أو مقدمة السكر كفى، وإذا شك في ذلك جاز، ويطهر ويحل الخمر إذا انقلب شيئاً آخر لا يسكر.*

*[IMG]http://img303.**************/img303/9639/aaa6ayj6.gif[/IMG]*
*السؤال : يوجد في الأسواق شراب الشعير مضافاً إليه أعشاب ونكهة الليمون في بعض الدول الإسلامية ومكتوب عليه بترخيص من سويسرا, هل يجوز شرب ماء الشعير المستورد من البلاد الإسلامية ومن ضمنها جمهورية إيران الإسلامية التي تصنع الشعير بنكهة الليمون أو الفراولة ?*
*الجواب : ماء الشعير الذي لا يسكر ولا يوجب النشوة حلال.*

*[IMG]http://img303.**************/img303/9639/aaa6ayj6.gif[/IMG]*
*السؤال :*
*1 - ما هو الفقاع ؟.. وهل كل ماء شعير فهو فقاع ؟*
*2 - يوجد في الأسواق ماء الشعير، وقد كتب عليه أنه خال من الكحول.. فهل يجوز شربه ؟*
*3 - البعض يضع في القهوة حبات من الشعير ويتركها تغلي.. فما حكم شرب هذه القهوة ؟*
*الجواب :*
*1 - ليس كل ماء شعير فقاعاً، بل هو متخمر خاص يوجب سكراً خفيفاً وهو حرام ونجس.*
*2 - لا يحرم إلا إذا أوجب شربه ولو بكمية كبيرة سكراً خفيفاً.*
*3 - يجوز.*

*[IMG]http://img303.**************/img303/9639/aaa6ayj6.gif[/IMG]*
*السؤال : إذا غلى ماء الشعير وظهر على سطحه الزبد والفقاع، أو لم يظهر.. فهل نحكم بنجاسته ؟*
*الجواب : لا يحكم بنجاسته.*

*[IMG]http://img303.**************/img303/9639/aaa6ayj6.gif[/IMG]*
*السؤال : ما حكم شرب ماء الشعير بعد غليه.. ومتى يطلق على ماء الشعير فقاع ؟*
*الجواب : لا مانع من شربه إلا إذا أوجب شربه ولو بكميات كبيرة النشوة وهي السكر الخفيف.. والفقاع قسم من الشراب يتخذ من الشعير غالباً، ولا يظهر إسكاره ويحرم شربه بلا إشكال.*

*[IMG]http://img303.**************/img303/9639/aaa6ayj6.gif[/IMG]*
*السؤال : ما حكم طبخ الشعير حتى يتفقع من الحرارة ؟*
*الجواب : لا يحرم ولا ينجس.*

*[IMG]http://img303.**************/img303/9639/aaa6ayj6.gif[/IMG]*
*السؤال : ما هو الفقّاع ؟.. وكيف نميّزه عن ماء الشعير الذي يحل شربه ؟*
*الجواب : الفقّاع : شراب يتّخذ عادة من الشعير، وهو موجب للنشوة لا السكر، وقد جاء في اللغة أنه إنما سمّي بذلك لما يعلوه إثر الغليان من الزبد، وكيف كان فالعبرة بالصدق العرفي.*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اجوبة   صريحة  وواضحة* 

*تشكر  ابني* 

* نصرالله*


*على نقل هذه المعلومات  الجديدة* 

*وجزاك الله  كل الخير*

----------

